

The Most Common Mistakes Young People Make - raphar
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/most-common-mistakes-young-people-make-james-altucher

======
HashHishBang
That seemed more an aimless rant than an actual article about mistakes. Hell I
even agree with some of what I will generously call points. Unfortunately I
now feel bad that I share a "camp" with this loudmouth.

